
Ask HN: Independent App developers – do you own an Android device and iPhone? - jatsign
Probably a dumb question, but I&#x27;m just getting started in app development and wondering how to properly test things. I own an iPhone but don&#x27;t have an Android device in my house. And even if I got one, there are so MANY different types out there...<p>How do you properly test an app if you can&#x27;t afford to own a hundred devices? Simulate &amp; pray?
======
adlmr
I only develop for iOS)

